# Dave KG & Zaino Part 1 (Volvo S60)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The first of an x-part series of posts from me on the progress of Zaino on my own car... It was the intention over this weekend to do a full Zaino detail, alas the weather put paid to that so the full detail will be in several parts as and when I have the time to do this that and the next thing, but it will be an ideal log of various Zaino products and there performance on the car.  So watch this space for further updates of different stages on this car.

Also - it is very difficult to fully appreciate any finish in pictures. Indeed, I could have used Turtle Wax original here and got the pictures to come out the same! However, this car will be at meets throughout the summer so I would encourage folks to come up and have a look, talk to me about my thoughts on the products and see for yourselves what Zaino is capable of... Bear in mind that it has been applied to a working car, not a garage queen so its durability will be under test right from the off... It will be maintained with Z7, Z6 and Z8 throughout the summer months.

So, with that out of the way - let us begin the first part of the KG & Zaino write ups. 

*Day 1 - Paint Preparation & Zaino AIO*

Key to Zaino in my eyes is getting the paint perfect before starting - this gives the Zaino the best possible canvas to work with, and will give you the best out of the product. This of course is key to any LSP system...

My car before hand, a year since being machine polished, was still looking pretty good:




























This here has Dodo Supernatural topped with about five layers of Z8 here and looks impressive on its own... But, I want to see what the Zaino system alone is capable of.

First of all, the car was clayed using Zaino Z18 Clay, using Meguiars Last Touch as the lube. This is contrary to the instruction to use a Z7 solution as a lube, but I am a big fan of LT as a lube owing to its slickness which in my eyes makes for very safe claying.

So, a chunk (about 1/3 or one of the bars) of clay was cut off, folded and moulded out flat and used for claying with very light pressure and plenty of lube...










Not much was picked up, but the odd bit and piece restored full smoothness to the paint finish once again...



















Now, the finish was evaluated in the lovely sunlight that yesterday provided:










The whole car was like this, so I will not claim correction here as it simply wasn't needed. Instead, the finish was burnished using Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish on a finishing pad, as follows:


Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
Begin to work at 900rpm, 2 passes
Work at 1200rpm, 4 - 5 passes
Work until residue goes clear at 1500rpm, circa 10 passes
Refine at 1200rpm, 2 passes
Burnish at 900rpm, 2 passes

Working around the car, this left me with this:














































Now, it was time to begin the Zaino application process... Now, I worked panel at a time around the car - claying, machining, AIO - so some of the pictures will be at different times of day.

First to be applied was Zaino AIO, used to cleanse the paint and provide the first layer of Zaino sealent. Applied by hand using an Elite white oval foam applicator, it was worked on 2' square sections - spread with circular motions and then worked with medium to firm pressure in straight lines for five or six passes and left a good three quarters of an hour, maybe an hour to dry. It was then buffed off with a microfibre towel (easy so long as you dont over apply), and then the finish was wiped down with Zaino Z6 before the car was put to bed for the night...

Z6 is a bit like Z8 - apply only a couple of light spritzes per 2' square area, wipe clean with one side and switch to dry side of microfibre to buff off...

The results at the end of day 1:








































































































































-----------------------------------------------

*Day 2 - Zaino Z2 ZFX (2 Layers)*

Intended was three layers, but weather was against me today - left me time for two layers though.

Car was first washed with Zaino Z7 to remove any dust and wiped down with Zaino Z6 ready for its sealent layers to begin...



















So, time for a little chemistry set detailing 

About 1.5oz of Z2 was added to the mixer bottle (too much in hindsight, three layers still wouldn't have needed all this, and two certainly didn't) along with six drops of ZFX accelerator...










And the mixture was shaken for a couple of minutes before being applied to the car. Small amount, keeping the layers very thin, it was applied with a Zaino tri foam applicator in circular motions going around the whole car.. The residue took around 40 minutes to fully dry to a haze, at which point (while nervously watching the clouds pass!!) it buffed off with ease on all areas apart from a wee test section where I ladeled it on too thickly (just to see what would happen). After one layer, the whole car was wiped down with Z6 - and on the area where it was too thick, this easily removed the light residue that was left.

This process was repeated once, straight away, and left me with these results on the car...


























































































































































And then this....














































So that ended todays fun, as the showers are now quite frequent so no chances of additional layers today... But they will be added (prob one at a time in forthcoming evenings, wiped down with Z6 or Z8 depending on what takes my fancy!  )

Much of this car remains to be completed - glass, wheels, tyres, rubbers... and these will be done with appropriate Zaino products in future parts, so watch this space.

My thoughts thus far are very positive. On a looks front, for complimenting the machine work gone before it, this is the best LSP system I have used without question. If offers a glassy nuance, very definite change to the finish in the flesh, and combined wettness with depth and gloss... Unlike most LSPs which offer simply one of these nuances, the Z2 has gone a long way to offering all of them!

If I were to pick out poor points, my first would go straight to the spritzer heads on the Z6 and Z8 bottles - Zaino, sort these out!

Another is the beading - if you are a fan of very tight little beads, then Zaino will loose out against some waxes - but it will sheet water very effectively indeed, and it is clear it is offering protection as the car definitely does bead well and sheet well. This reminds me in some ways of Bilt Hamber AutoBalm - not the strongest beading, but superb protection none the less and it, along with Zaino, has a lot more to offer than just beading. But if tight beads are your thing, the Z2 and ZAIO will not offer them to the extent of say ***** Vintage on initial application.

But, in my very humble opinion, nased only on my experiences thus far with the large range of LSP systems I have used and also in my own eyes, Zaino has offered me the best looks wise finish from any LSP system I have used. And it has done so at a much better value than many boutique waxes. And, there is more to come from this finish as more layers of Z2 go on followed by Z8...

Very very impressed thus far, and I would expect to see more detailing with Zaino from me over the coming months. 

For now though, I hope this thread will prove useful and look out for future parts... and please do come and have a look at the car at meets and see for yourself what Zaino looks like.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

That looks superb  nice work :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the write-up Dave.

Couple of the shots where you can see the Zaino signature look. As you say in the flesh is where you'll really see the results.

Look forward to the updates.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

I look forward to the updates.
good tip for single layers of Z is to use a syringe to mix up 7ml + 1 drop ZFX.
How come you went straight to Z2 & didnt try a few layers of Z5 first, would have liked to hear your views on Z5 vs Z2 & Z5 + Z2.
Some say 5 adds depth on dark colours but 2 really adds the gloss,


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Stan said:


> I look forward to the updates.
> good tip for single layers of Z is to use a syringe to mix up 7ml + 1 drop ZFX.
> How come you went straight to Z2 & didnt try a few layers of Z5 first, would have liked to hear your views on Z5 vs Z2 & Z5 + Z2.
> Some say 5 adds depth on dark colours but 2 really adds the gloss,


Fillers put me off of Z5... I know they wont really have an effect, but I wanted something that wouldn't mask anything on the paint - kind of like being proud of my machine work! :lol:

Though I may add a layer of that this week just on its own, and then top with another layer of Z2 in time to come...

Another thing was that I was only going to have time for three layers today (well, two thanks to the weather), so I went for only one of the sealents.

But I will also be using Z5 in the weeks to come too


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great Dave I think I will have to take the plunge and try the Zaino system myself, have come so close to buying it on numerous occasions but then thought twice about it....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking superb Dave, wipe the scuttle panel


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Looking superb Dave, wipe the scuttle panel


More than one panel needs a little wipe - I went inside when the rain came on though! :lol:

All plastic trim regions (like the grille and lower grille below number plate) all require to be dressed as well - maybe it will get dry this evening, but I've retired inside the car now with some Z10


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic work Dave, the flake is lovely :thumb:


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks great Dave - Glad you put me out of my misery...

Looking forward to seeing the post-Z8 snaps....

Nice one 

Nick :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

cracking stuff Dave looks really good, amazing reflections.

Do you find it difficult being in a flat with regards to lugging everything down to the car etc etc


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gavb said:


> cracking stuff Dave looks really good, amazing reflections.
> 
> Do you find it difficult being in a flat with regards to lugging everything down to the car etc etc


For day to day maintenance on my own car, no... I just get a small work oout running in and out of the house with watering cans!! :lol:

But for big details, yeah its a pain... But then, I mostly do my big details at Bryan's


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> For day to day maintenance on my own car, no... I just get a small work oout running in and out of the house with watering cans!! :lol:
> 
> But for big details, yeah its a pain... But then, I mostly do my big details at Bryan's


:lol:that's why your rake thin, lucky you get the use of Bryan's garage when needed.:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great guide Dave and some cracking results, serious :newbie: question but do you have to cut down the Z2? 

I mean is it supposed to be dilluted so to speak or am I missing something? Haven't really read anything on Z2 but did pick some up in the US to try out..............


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Shame about the weather but the finish looks great, hope to see the car with its complete zaino look soon.

Agree 100% about the spray nozzle on the Z6 and Z8. Hope they come out with a finer one soon. :thumb:


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Zaino now on order. I hope I can get as good a finish also on black. I look forward to your write up on Z5 but with no swirls will this help?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great stuff Dave :thumb:

I'm a big fan of the glassy wet look of Ultima and Opti Seal as well. How do you rate the finish of OS vs Z2, as IIrc you did a dark blue Civic last year with OS straight after machining as well...

Look forward to the updates, especially on your view of how the finish changes with multiple layering - have read some rate layer after layer, while some dont see any change after 2 or 3???


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice work Dave, looks gorgeous.

I was adding a few layers of Z8 today and boy had I forgotten how slick it leaves the surface.

Look forward to the completed article.

Tim


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree with you Dave about the negatives .....The beading and the awful spray heads . 

Great post


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Impressive stuff, even more so as you've do it on the street...some of your pics are super sharp too :argie:


Baker21, Z-2 goes on & off super easy, it does become a little stuborn if you leave it 6hrs :lol:, but an hour or so is as if its been only 10 mins:thumb:

I popped to the supermarket at lunch & it certanly drew more looks than normal..


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hopefully my zaino turns up tomorrow  great read dave


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

*Rainy Dundee*

Ah, Dundee...

Sorry to go off topic, but I just loved looking at Dundee in your reflections! (Also loved the packet of Abernethy - my favourite  ). I worked in Dundee and lived in Dundee for a few years before returning to Fifeland. I recognise the style of flat you are in, as i recall some near Blackness road and some near Dens road. Nice city, nice people. I lived off Whitefield Road, next to the driving range / golf course.

Oh, nice car. Big thank you for all your sterling work to help us :newbie:'s 
Much appreciated by all.

V x


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant write up, I've been reading alot recently on Zaino as looking to invest in some new products. Love the flakes.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> great stuff Dave :thumb:
> 
> I'm a big fan of the glassy wet look of Ultima and Opti Seal as well. How do you rate the finish of OS vs Z2, as IIrc you did a dark blue Civic last year with OS straight after machining as well...
> 
> Look forward to the updates, especially on your view of how the finish changes with multiple layering - have read some rate layer after layer, while some dont see any change after 2 or 3???


We'll soon see   Its my plan to build layers as and when I get the time, so one here and there alternating between Z2 and Z5 to get a feel for them both... Topping with Z8 after every couple of washes as its so easy to do, and very economical in use. And, although I'm not sure it was designed for this, I am finding spraying a spritz of Z6 onto just rinsed paintwork gives a little lube to reduce the chances of marring and also seems to add a little gloss as you dry. 

The car will be maintained using only Zaino products as far as possible for the coming months, so when you see it, it will be pretty much all Zaino on it. 



VixMix said:


> Ah, Dundee...
> 
> Sorry to go off topic, but I just loved looking at Dundee in your reflections! (Also loved the packet of Abernethy - my favourite  ). I worked in Dundee and lived in Dundee for a few years before returning to Fifeland. I recognise the style of flat you are in, as i recall some near Blackness road and some near Dens road. Nice city, nice people. I lived off Whitefield Road, next to the driving range / golf course.
> 
> ...


Cant beat Aberneth biscuits!! 

You recall right about the Blackness Road, I'm just off of there  Nice flats, could definitely do with a garage for myself though! :lol:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Know what you mean about the Z6 when drying.
Although Z8 gets all the comments Z6 is also excellent stuff.


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

The Zaino does leave an awesome finish.. might have to try some..... :S


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cliff said:


> Know what you mean about the Z6 when drying.
> Although Z8 gets all the comments Z6 is also excellent stuff.


Yup, the Z6 is indeed also excellent and looks like it will replace Last Touch as the "drying aid" for me during the Zaino evaluation 



nsanity said:


> The Zaino does leave an awesome finish.. might have to try some..... :S


Next time we catch up, you're welcome to try some :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Good Work Dave. To be honest when you first detailed the Volvo I felt that the products used were inappropriate as knowing the colour of the car and the level of flake in the paint, I felt it was Very glossy but the flake was muted. As shown the flake is now evident and the colour of the car is slightly different. 
Personally I feel Zaino is a better product for heavy flake paint but if there is a slight flip ie a gold or purple it will mute it for example the detail I did on the focus. it was finished with Dodo Double whereas mine was finished with Zaino. in the picture when they are side by side you can see the gold flip in the paint is muted in my car but the reflection is greater and the flake is more prominent. I cant wait to see the final results of this one!!! Nice work Dave! would u agree with this, or am I talking nonsence?


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> We'll soon see   Its my plan to build layers as and when I get the time, so one here and there alternating between Z2 and Z5 to get a feel for them both... Topping with Z8 after every couple of washes as its so easy to do, and very economical in use. And, although I'm not sure it was designed for this, I am finding spraying a spritz of Z6 onto just rinsed paintwork gives a little lube to reduce the chances of marring and also seems to add a little gloss as you dry.
> 
> The car will be maintained using only Zaino products as far as possible for the coming months, so when you see it, it will be pretty much all Zaino on it.
> 
> ...


hope you are going to bring some biscuits with you when you come down to the midlands :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Good Work Dave. To be honest when you first detailed the Volvo I felt that the products used were inappropriate as knowing the colour of the car and the level of flake in the paint, I felt it was Very glossy but the flake was muted. As shown the flake is now evident and the colour of the car is slightly different.
> Personally I feel Zaino is a better product for heavy flake paint but if there is a slight flip ie a gold or purple it will mute it for example the detail I did on the focus. it was finished with Dodo Double whereas mine was finished with Zaino. in the picture when they are side by side you can see the gold flip in the paint is muted in my car but the reflection is greater and the flake is more prominent. I cant wait to see the final results of this one!!! Nice work Dave! would u agree with this, or am I talking nonsence?


The flake I certainly agree with and the Zaino has allowed that to shine through at its best... the last time the flake was this alive was when it was wearing Swissvax Mystery, indeed it is more alive now IMHO. But it hasn't come at the cost of depth, or gloss levels which is what impresses me most about the final looks - its taken compromise which you put up with in waxes, and thrown it away! 

Got a quick layer of Z8 on tonight after a wash with Z7 (couldn't resist) and dressed the tyres with Zaino Perfect Tyre gloss... but too dark for pics, so it'll be in the next part along with some fun and damges with Z9 and Z10.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

True... Thank goodness I thought I was a bit mad that an LSP can make a difference to the paint and how it reacts in the light!! I love Z8, but be warned it make u lazy a quick spritz after washing and it make the car look like you spent 10 hours detailing it!!! Just a tip when u wipe down use a non static cloth like a sonus cloth not a megs cloth. if u dont it will cause alot of dust to stick to the paint I have tested this several times and the same always happens megs cloth loads of dust. sonus cloth none or little dust!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> True... Thank goodness I thought I was a bit mad that an LSP can make a difference to the paint and how it reacts in the light!! I love Z8, but be warned it make u lazy a quick spritz after washing and it make the car look like you spent 10 hours detailing it!!! Just a tip when u wipe down use a non static cloth like a sonus cloth not a megs cloth. if u dont it will cause alot of dust to stick to the paint I have tested this several times and the same always happens megs cloth loads of dust. sonus cloth none or little dust!


Been using the Eurow Deep Pile ones from Tim at CYC for Z8, they seem to work a treat and are lovely and soft.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

quality... First time I used Z8 I used a megs cloth to buff and you could literally see the dust being pulled onto the paint.. Went to the seaside with the family came back 2 hours later and the Mondeo was tith with dust to the point it was brownish in colour!¬!!!!


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

dave an excellent write up on how to use the zaino and get an excellent finish. thanx for taking the time and showing us your work again

****er92


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cracking work there mate - some lovely flake and reflections :thumb:


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Yup, the Z6 is indeed also excellent and looks like it will replace Last Touch as the "drying aid" for me during the Zaino evaluation


I've been trying out Z6 1:1 distilled water for drying, works very well & worth a try out.
Not quite as slick as neat but does evaporate away quickly without any marks, & makes the product go that bit further.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly write-up and another reason to buy and try zaino......this forum is costing me a fortune, all worth it though

great work as ever


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great Dave 

Bryan told me he was enjoying sitting in the sun whilst it was peeing down at yours :lol:

Will you be going crazier than the guy on the Zainostore site who sent a pic on of 50 layers of Zaino? lol



Ronnie said:


> Just a tip when u wipe down use a non static cloth like a sonus cloth not a megs cloth. if u dont it will cause alot of dust to stick to the paint I have tested this several times and the same always happens megs cloth loads of dust. sonus cloth none or little dust!


Or all the bloody fluff they leave everywhere


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

looks great (but black cars in general look great once their polished, dont they  ) but the beading indeed is quite poor for a sealant 
in comparison aristoclass or cg109 for instance do bead much tighter!
(picture shows aristoclass polymer sealant with a spritzer of pure water  )


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Macmini said:


> looks great (but black cars in general look great once their polished, dont they  ) but the beading indeed is quite poor for a sealant
> in comparison aristoclass or cg109 for instance do bead much tighter!
> (picture shows aristoclass polymer sealant with a spritzer of pure water  )


Beading has notably improved with a layer of Z8 over the top... but what impresses me with regard to its water behaviour is the way the the water cannot stay on the paint - it wont stick in high tall beads (so yes, in that respect beading can be viewed as poor) but also it wont stay on the paint which will help against the hugely annoying water spots that beads leave - especially on black.

Indeed, when correctly machined, all blacks will look stunning and no picture will show in any way the improvements of an LSP - which is why I invite people to come and have a look at this car in person at meets, many will have seen it before wearing different LSPs so they can happily evaluate any diffferences


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Additionally, without meaning to pick at the beading picture you show, I can get beads like that from a single layer of Z2 if I spray on a very fine mist of water - beading size will also be dependent on the water droplets hitting the surface for a small amount of water - the pictures you see are after the start of a very light rain showers - so bigger droplets and not many of them. 

But yes, it wont bead like a carnuaba wax or some beading heavy sealents will - which if you like beads, will not e to your favour. The product that has taken me away from beading is Bilt Hamber Autobalm, as it provides superb protection and poor beading - but it disperses the water effectively none the less and is another one where I see less water spotting after a rain shower.


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

This way Zaino ZAIO + Z-8 works on my car


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

jyrkiboy said:


> This way Zaino ZAIO + Z-8 works on my car


colli 476s 










sorry for being off topic


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a beading pic with AIO, 2x Z2 and Z8 on the car, I'll post it up when I get home for the bead fans


----------

